# Wychwood Beers Of Character Collection



## Robbo2234 (15/4/12)

Hi All,

On my Trip of the UK I poped into my local watrose for some cleansing ales and found this.







So I decided to take a few more shots for you all!




































and my fav





The rest of the beers are good but I don't think that you can better the hobgoblin!

now that I think about it I am going to have a look in uncle Dans tomorrow for some!


----------



## pete6 (15/4/12)

im currently making my way through a similar selection i found at my local beer treasure trove in Perth, minus the blonde

Scarecrow was good. and i've not had a hobgoblin in many years since leaving the UK, but oh, how i've missed thee.. Greeted the palate like an old friend..... i think despite the large number of gold coin donations need to procure one, i wont let such a long time go by ever again without one 

The Goliath is on for tomorrow night - im looking forward to that one!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (15/4/12)

Jealous :icon_drool2:


----------



## Wobles (15/4/12)

Yup Dan has this brand ... I actually really like their Ginger beer "Ginger Beard" ... I'd love to make it


----------



## barls (15/4/12)

i got one of these pack from northmead cellars.
pretty tasty


----------



## super_simian (16/4/12)

It's so annoying, the Ginger Beard rubbish is everywhere, but can I find a Hobgoblin outside a DM? Like f*** I can.


----------



## np1962 (16/4/12)

super_simian said:


> It's so annoying, the Ginger Beard rubbish is everywhere, but can I find a Hobgoblin outside a DM? Like f*** I can.


Luck me then. I can walk 800m to the local pub and get 4 x 500ml cans of Hobgoblin for $16. among others. :beer: 
Things are on the improve here.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Robbo2234 (16/4/12)

4 cans for $16, crap!

I played 8 bucks a 500ml bottle!


----------



## hughman666 (16/4/12)

The Scarecrow, previously known as Circlemaster, is a personal favourite of mine.

Easy one to brew as well. Pale malt base, 5% wheat. Easy on the Target hops at the start of the 60 and chuck a pile in at the end. Wyeast 1318. Good stuff...


----------



## milestron (16/4/12)

Hobgoblin on tap at Moon Sixpence for anyone from Perth.


----------



## chalky (16/4/12)

On tap at the Pig and Whistle on Mt Dandenong.




super_simian said:


> It's so annoying, the Ginger Beard rubbish is everywhere, but can I find a Hobgoblin outside a DM? Like f*** I can.


----------



## Robbo2234 (17/4/12)

Any one seen it on tap in Sydney??

I need my fix!


----------

